

Cigarette Company Reynolds American Bans Smoke-Producing 'Smoking' in Offices - dpflan
http://fortune.com/2014/10/23/americas-no-2-tobacco-company-to-ban-smoking-in-its-offices/

======
dpflan
Intersection of health concerns, consumer taste, and big companies evolving.

------
higherpurpose
They must've heard smoking is bad for your health.

